# Gmail account - can't use?



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

When I first registered with the forum I was unable to use my email address so I used a work one instead. I'll soon be leaving this company so I will no longer have access to that email account. I have just tried again to change my email in my account settings on this forum to my personal one, but I receive an error stating that it cannot be used. It is a gmail account. Can anyone shed any light on why?

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nick, Gmail addys have been a source of spam, so contact Admin if you wish to use a Gmail addy. 
Contact Email addy below.
ttforum @ mail.com

Hoggy.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, will do


----------

